# Freedom 42



## Mikeejean (Sep 18, 2003)

I originally posted this in Gardenweb and am hoping for more responses  

I purchased a LX277 with a Freedom 42 deck last fall. The tractor only has 16hrs on it.

Overall I love the tractor, but the cut quality of the deck is not as good as I would expect.

Whenever I mow around an object, there is a stripe of uncut grass left. It happens when mowing on the right or left side, fast or slow, or gentle or sharp curves. It looks as though the deck does not produce enough lift after the tire has matted down the grass. It does not do it when mowing straight, in fact the cut is supurb and no clumps.

I follow all the general rules of mowing slowing down on curves, 1/3 cut, etc ....

I have also checked the tire pressure, cleaned the deck and checked the blades for proper installation.

I have had the dealer out and they leveled the deck. That helped a little. I left a patch of grass uncut around a garden bed with a gentle curve for a test, and it still left a stripe of uncut grass. When I showed the kid they sent to level the deck the uncut strip, he advised me that it looked like there was not enough lift causing the grass to stay matted. He did not have any other solutions.

My previous tractor, an LX173 with mulch kit, gave a better cut. It left clumps bit at least no uncut grass.

Has anyone else had the same issue ??
If so, what was done (If anything) to correct it ??

I would like to get as much information before I call the dealer back and let him know of my dissapointment. 
To put it nicely


----------



## ThGrubInspector (Sep 17, 2003)

*GatorAid*

bad cut? Doesn't matter what your brand,gator Blades will bring that smile back. Part# 90395 for the 42" deck from jackssmallengines.com online or Agri-Supply by phone or in the store. Satisfaction guaranteed


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

How high are you cutting? 

One theory would be if you are cutting really high, the deck doesn't 'seal' as much as necessary to get the lift you need.

Let us know if you solve this, I have my eye on the LX277, or perhaps LT180. Either likely with 42C.

-D


----------



## Mikeejean (Sep 18, 2003)

I usually cut at 2.5" 3" if we get hot/dry weather.

I'll keep you posted on the resolution.


----------



## Bob_in_Ma (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a LX255 with a 42"C deck. It cuts excellent in the bagger configuration which is what I do. In the mulching configuration it will be OK unless you keep a green thick lawn. A green thick lawn will cause grass "crud" build up to accummulate too quickly inside the deck and the inevitable "lawn turds" are the result. The cure is to clean out the inside of the deck......but if you keep a thick green lawn you'll have to clean out the inside of the deck far too often.......for it to be a joyful overall experience. 

But like I said.......in the bagger set-up.......the 42"C is awesome.

Bob


----------



## buckshot (Sep 18, 2003)

Questions: 
Is the uncut grass on the inside or outside of your turn?
Are you cutting with the deck in the locked or floating position?
Your blades are sharp, right?

Suggestions: 
Make sure your deck is as clean as you can reasonably get it.
Check that your blade timing belt has the blades at 90 degees to each other as per the manual.
Confirm that the two deck wheels are set according to your height of cut.

Hope this helps.

BS


----------

